# OT: Kevin Love commits to UCLA



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Probably the most recruited high school basketball player in state history.

Just declared for UCLA about 30 minutes ago.

As a Ducks fan, I'm still baffled about how we weren't on this guy's radar, especially with his father (Stan Love) being an Oregon legend. Frickin' Ernie Kent. :curse:

-Pop


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

I guess I am petty, but, I hope Love and Singler turn into chronic bricklayers who get laughed right off their snooty campuses! 


OK, I'm half kidding....but how are the Ducks/Beavers ever going to regain any credibility when they can't even recruit in-state?


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Oregon might have had an outside at Love if it wasn't for the Nike-Reebok fiasco.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

It was bad timing for the Ducks to be in the (relative) crapper. Just a few years ago they were flying high, stealing prospects like Aaron Brooks and Malik Hairston from out of state.

Now two pretty damn good Oregon prepsters emerge, and because the Ducks haven't won anything of note in a couple of years they go elsewhere. Just bad timing.

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> Probably the most recruited high school basketball player in state history.
> 
> -Pop


Just curious, what past Oregon players have been highly recruited?

Damon Stoudamire
Antoine Stoudamire (Damon's cousin, went to Georgetown, then transfered to Oregon)
Aaron Miles
Mike Dunleavy Jr.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> Oregon might have had an outside at Love if it wasn't for the Nike-Reebok fiasco.


No. It was Ernie Kent. Love's mother even said so.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Ernie Kent has never recruited a decent big man.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> No. It was Ernie Kent. Love's mother even said so.


Its amazes me that Bill Moos keeps Kent on as the coach. His players dont like him and it looks like recruits dont like him either. With Nike in its back pocket, the Ducks should be the top hoop school on the west coast. But its OK with me... GO BEAVERS!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> Its amazes me that Bill Moos keeps Kent on as the coach. His players dont like him and it looks like recruits dont like him either. With Nike in its back pocket, the Ducks should be the top hoop school on the west coast. But its OK with me... GO BEAVERS!


Yeah. It's pretty damn sad. Malik Hairston, pretty damn good prospect. Shoulda left after his freshman year. Ernie Kent ****ed his stock up. 

If Oregon ever wants to be good, Kent needs to be let go.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/recruiting/news/story?id=2529652



> Love said he tried to throw off UCLA and North Carolina fans by saying Monday that he was going to shock people. He said as late as a few weeks ago it was real close. But over the last 10 days he came to the realization that he fit best at UCLA where he has a chance to be the next legendary big man at the school.
> 
> "If I could be half as good as Mr. Alcindor, now Mr. Abdul-Jabbar or Mr. Walton then that would be a big deal," Love said. "They have a big-time tradition there."


He's only 6'9''... the next legendary big man?!?! :laugh:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/recruiting/news/story?id=2529652
> 
> 
> 
> He's only 6'9''... the next legendary big man?!?! :laugh:


He's also only a junior in high school (well, coming off his junior year). It's not out of the realm of possibility the kid will continue to grow.

-Pop


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> He's also only a junior in high school (well, coming off his junior year). It's not out of the realm of possibility the kid will continue to grow.
> 
> -Pop


Oops, I thought he had graduated this past year from LO and was going to UCLA this coming year... guess not.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> Just curious, what past Oregon players have been highly recruited?
> 
> Damon Stoudamire
> Antoine Stoudamire (Damon's cousin, went to Georgetown, then transfered to Oregon)
> ...


Other notables from another generation:

Richard Washington - Benson HS - UCLA
Charlie Sitton - McMinneville HS - OSU
A.C. Green - Benson HS - OSU
Terrell Brandon - Grant HS - UO


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> Oops, I thought he had graduated this past year from LO and was going to UCLA this coming year... guess not.


Would have signed last November if that was the case...HS seniors sign in November...well top recruits that is.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

SodaPopinski said:


> He's also only a junior in high school (well, coming off his junior year). It's not out of the realm of possibility the kid will continue to grow.
> 
> -Pop


And, I've seen him being listed as 6' 10" a few times recently. He might grow a little more, but in the end he's destined to be a 4, not a 5 like Alcindor and Walton.

BNM


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I just heard on ESPN RADIO that he is the nephew of one of the Beach Boys.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

SodaPopinski said:


> As a Ducks fan, I'm still baffled about how we weren't on this guy's radar, especially with his father (Stan Love) being an Oregon legend.


asked...



SodaPopinski said:


> Frickin' Ernie Kent.


and answered.

BNM


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I have a feeling this guy is going to be a stiff.

I saw him play a number of times last year, and he looks like he's just going through the motions. He doesn't appear to have that fire with in that separates the good from the great.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Nightfly said:


> I have a feeling this guy is going to be a stiff.
> 
> I saw him play a number of times last year, and he looks like he's just going through the motions. He doesn't appear to have that fire with in that separates the good from the great.


Seriously?????????? 

I have the exact opposite impression. When I've seen him play he has been incredibly intense and aggressive. The better the competition, the harder he plays and the better he looks (if you missed him at last year's Les Schwab Invitation, you might want to catch some of the games this year). He'll dominate in college even as a freshman. He's been dominating the best kids in the country on the AAU circuit for years, was co-underclassman (with OJ Mayo) of the week at last year's ABCD camp where he held his own against Greg Oden, was the top rated player at this years ABCD camp earlier this month where he lead all players in both scoring and rebounding and now he's tearing it up at the Big Time tournament in Las Vegas. It's no coincidence that his team was the top AAU team in their age bracket when he played for Nike's Portland Legends and now his Reebok Southern California All Stars are the top ranked team (and beat Mayo's team by 31 yesterday). He may not be spectacular, but he is dominating and incredibly efficient - and he possesses the rare quality, especially in a big man, that he makes his teammates better.

If he does end up a bust at the NBA level, it will be due to a lack of athleticism, not effort. Personally, I think he'll have a great college career followed by a solid NBA career. His game is very fundamentally sound and doesn't rely on athleticism. He's a great shooter, a great passer, has excellent post moves and establishes and holds position when rebounding. He's already got the size and strength to compete in the NBA - unlike most rail thin high school big men he won't have to put on weight to keep from getting pushed around in the NBA. 

After the pisspour way he was treated by Nike, he also seems to have a chip on his shoulder and something to prove. I hope he continues to use that as motivation, and I don't think it's a coincidence that he chose UCLA (a Reebok sponsored school) over Nike schools like Oregon (especially), Washington, Duke, UCONN and UNC.

I really, REALLY, *REALLY* wish Kevin Love and Kyle Singler would have both stayed in state and played at Oregon. They would have immediately made the Ducks national title contenders, but after the way he was treated by Nike last summer, I don't blame him one bit for shunning Phil Knight's alma mater. So, even though I'm not a huge UCLA fan, I'd still like to see Singler join him at UCLA just so two kids from Oregon can play together on a championship calliber team - even if it's not an Oregon school.

BNM


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Other notables from another generation:
> 
> Richard Washington - Benson HS - UCLA
> Charlie Sitton - McMinneville HS - OSU
> ...



Steve Woodside
Danny Ainge
Rick Osborne
LeRon Ellis
Richard Hollis
Terrell Brandon
Anthony Green


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I haven't been following this, but didn't Love just do some time down there in LA for some basketball type gig.

I think it is funny he spends time in LA and then decided LA over the NC. 

I can think of a couple of reasons that might have swayed him. :biggrin:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> I have a feeling this guy is going to be a stiff.
> 
> I saw him play a number of times last year, and he looks like he's just going through the motions. He doesn't appear to have that fire with in that separates the good from the great.


Most people think Love is a can't miss star. He just dominated two straight All-Star camps, and blew away guys like O.J. Mayo in the ABCD camp in New Jersey and with the So-Cal All Star team in Las Vegas. Love came away as one of the top rated players in ABCD camp history.

I'm not sure what you're seeing that the rest of us aren't. This guy is going to dominate. Especially in the PAC-10.

-Pop


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Steve Woodside
> Danny Ainge
> Rick Osborne
> LeRon Ellis
> ...


I remember a Duck named Anthony - but the last name doesn't ring a bell. The guy I'm thinking of was a 6-4 guard - did everything on the Ducks team. What is his name??


----------



## ODiggity (Feb 23, 2005)

Love's big mission is an NBA career-- I would absolutely pick UNC or UCLA over ANY in-state program if I wanted to play pro ball.

To answer another question-- Love is Mike Love's nephew-- Mike Love is a Beach Boy.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Yeah. It's pretty damn sad. Malik Hairston, pretty damn good prospect. Shoulda left after his freshman year. Ernie Kent ****ed his stock up.
> 
> If Oregon ever wants to be good, Kent needs to be let go.


 He would have been drafted 2nd round at best had he left after freshman year. To be honest with you, I doubt he ever would have made it into the first round, even if he went straight from HS. Malik isn't a good scorer, passer, or defender for NBA standards. He doesn't have the speed for the NBA nor the jumping ability to create his own shot in traffic. 

Overall, as a duck fan, I've been dissapointed in Malik. I certainly put some blame on Ernie, but I think he was cleary overrated coming out of HS.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> I remember a Duck named Anthony - but the last name doesn't ring a bell. The guy I'm thinking of was a 6-4 guard - did everything on the Ducks team. What is his name??



You know what it was Anthony Taylor. That's who I meant.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> You know what it was Anthony Taylor. That's who I meant.


Thanks - It was driving me crazy.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Tince said:


> He would have been drafted 2nd round at best had he left after freshman year. To be honest with you, I doubt he ever would have made it into the first round, even if he went straight from HS. Malik isn't a good scorer, passer, or defender for NBA standards. He doesn't have the speed for the NBA nor the jumping ability to create his own shot in traffic.
> 
> Overall, as a duck fan, I've been dissapointed in Malik. I certainly put some blame on Ernie, but I think he was cleary overrated coming out of HS.


I think he could have been a first rounder. Coming out of his school, he looked like a great scorer, and a good prospect. But college has either really hindered him, or like you said he was very overrated.

But I think he would have been drafted 1st Rounder after his freshman year. IIRC, he had a pretty decent year.

But by no means am I saying he would have been a good pick. Just I think he would have, but now he is nothing more than a 2nd rounder. If that.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I disagree to both on the fact that IMO he was going to struggle in workouts. His biggest strengths are his basketball IQ, teamwork, etc...and most that stuff doesn't show when you're playing by yourself or against one other player. One-on-one would point out his weakinesses, spot-up wide open shooting would point out a weakiness, running and defensive footwork drills would point out a weakiness. 

I hope he explodes this year for the Ducks and turns into the lottery pick he was supposed to be. I don't think he's bad, I just don't think his game transfers well to the NBA...just like Kevin Love.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> I just heard on ESPN RADIO that he is the nephew of one of the Beach Boys.



Yep Mike Love of the Beach Boys is former NBA player Stan Love's brother.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> I remember a Duck named Anthony - but the last name doesn't ring a bell. The guy I'm thinking of was a 6-4 guard - did everything on the Ducks team. What is his name??


You're thinking of Anthony Norwood, who later changed his name to Anthony Lever after his father Lafayette "Fat" Lever, then later changed his name to Anthony Lever-Pedroza.

He's had a few "cups of coffee" with some NBA teams, mainly the Phoenix Suns, but he's never really caught on. Guy was a pretty dead-on shooter for the Ducks, but he was not a state of Oregon product. When to high school in Tucson and came to Oregon through Collin County Community College in Texas.

-Pop


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> You're thinking of Anthony Norwood, who later changed his name to Anthony Lever after his father Lafayette "Fat" Lever, then later changed his name to Anthony Lever-Pedroza.
> 
> He's had a few "cups of coffee" with some NBA teams, mainly the Phoenix Suns, but he's never really caught on. Guy was a pretty dead-on shooter for the Ducks, but he was not a state of Oregon product. When to high school in Tucson and came to Oregon through Collin County Community College in Texas.
> 
> -Pop


No he's thinking of Anthony Taylor. Beaverton high school 1984 ish.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

I hope Love bites it at UCLA.

Seriously.

You will get just as much of a chance to make it to the NBA if you shine at a lower ranked school, especially since your numbers should propel you to Pac 10 player of the year as has happened before.

I understand, though, that the kid has to choose the school that's best to his liking. So I hope he completes school, gets a degree, and leads a nice life....but still sucks donkey water at b-ball.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Tince said:


> I just don't think his game transfers well to the NBA...just like Kevin Love.


What is it about Kevin Love's game that you think does not transfer well to the NBA?

He may not be high-flying highlight reel material, but he has a very, very solid all around game. He may not dominate in the NBA, but I think he'll be a very solid starter. The only thing he really lacks is athleticism, but I think he's eventually capable of averaging 15 - 16 pts. and 9 - 10 rebs. Look at it this way, he's already bigger and stronger than Zach Randolph. He's a better shooter and has better range on his shot. He also has exhibited (so far) much better shot selection than Zach. He works hard, plays hard and plays smart. He's a *MUCH* passer than Zach will ever be. So, if Zach Randolph, who isn't exactly athletic by NBA standards, can average 20/10 (or maybe 18/8), why don't you think Kevin Love's game will translate well to the NBA?

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

yakbladder said:


> I hope Love bites it at UCLA.


Why? Do you dislike Kevin Love (would you feel the same way regardless of what school he chose)? Do you just dislike UCLA in general (this one I can understand)? Or do you dislike the fact that a kid from Oregon chose to go to college out of state (did you also hope that Michael Dunleavy would "bite it" at Duke and that Kyle Singler will "bite it" if he ends up at Kansas or Duke)?

Personally, I don't blame the kid one bit for spurning Nike U and heading south to UCLA. After the disgraceful way Nike treated him as a 16 year old kid, I don't blame him one bit for blowing off Phil Knight's alma mater. I would have done the same thing if I was in his shoes (no pun intended). It will be interesting to see how well Love performs against the U of O. He's always played with a lot of intensity, but after the whole Nike fiasco he seems to have raised his level of play even more - like he has a chip on his shoulder. I expect he'll destroy the Duck whenever he plays against them, even without any added motivation he's just lightyears better than any big man on the Ducks roster.

BNM


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Why? Do you dislike Kevin Love (would you feel the same way regardless of what school he chose)? Do you just dislike UCLA in general (this one I can understand)? Or do you dislike the fact that a kid from Oregon chose to go to college out of state (did you also hope that Michael Dunleavy would "bite it" at Duke and that Kyle Singler will "bite it" if he ends up at Kansas or Duke)?
> 
> Personally, I don't blame the kid one bit for spurning Nike U and heading south to UCLA. After the disgraceful way Nike treated him as a 16 year old kid, I don't blame him one bit for blowing off Phil Knight's alma mater. I would have done the same thing if I was in his shoes (no pun intended). It will be interesting to see how well Love performs against the U of O. He's always played with a lot of intensity, but after the whole Nike fiasco he seems to have raised his level of play even more - like he has a chip on his shoulder. I expect he'll destroy the Duck whenever he plays against them, even without any added motivation he's just lightyears better than any big man on the Ducks roster.
> 
> BNM


Why do I owe him any loyalty when he showed the state zero loyalty? By the way, I'm a Beavers alum, not a Quackhole. :biggrin: (Take that Soda). Different people just have different "lines" or boundaries at where their loyalty to a person in rooting for them ends. So Kevin Love is from the local area. Big whoop. He chose to go play for UCLA and has some dream of following Kareem and Walton. Yeah, sure thing.

And yes, I felt the same thing about Dunleavy (though not as much since he just moved into the situation in his last years) and Singler. I also blame the OSU coaching staff for not being in their jock from day 1 trying to convince them to sign and not accepting a NO. You'll notice OSU is mentioned nowhere in any article about Love or Singler. It's because our b-ball program stinks. But without a little generous homegrown talent throwing a little love our way, it isn't going to magically improve. So Love can take himself down to UCLA and throw up a double-double every game - turnovers and missed FGs.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Actually the Beavs went after Singler, but he clearly was not interested in anything but a national power. Singler's dad played football for the Beavs, so it's unfortunate that wasn't enough to make him consider us. It's tough to build a winner without prime recruits, and it's hard to get the prime recruits if you're not already winning.

Hopefully the Tarver brothers can help get OSU back on track. The whole thing went downhill when Stoudamire went to Arizona instead of OSU - damn that Damon, screws up everything.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

yakbladder said:


> You'll notice OSU is mentioned nowhere in any article about Love or Singler. It's because our b-ball program stinks. But without a little generous homegrown talent throwing a little love our way, it isn't going to magically improve. So Love can take himself down to UCLA and throw up a double-double every game - turnovers and missed FGs.


So, OSU was never in the running, your b-ball program stinks and you're mad at the kid for going elsewhere? When was the last time OSU landed a top in-state recruit? Brian Jackson? That didn't exactly work out all that well. Given that Nike and U of O basically chased him away, I have no ill feelings for the kid for leaving the state. It would have been nice if him and Singler both stayed in state and helped turn an Oregon school into a contender, but I don't blame either one for leaving given their choices and opportunities. Love wants to play for a winner and neither U of O or OSU qualify. Sure he could have stayed and tried to turn around the program at U of O or OSU, but given that he may turn pro after a year or two, I can't blame him for wanting to join a winning team rather than one in shambles with a losing record and near the bottom of the conference.

BNM


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> So, OSU was never in the running, your b-ball program stinks and you're mad at the kid for going elsewhere? When was the last time OSU landed a top in-state recruit? Brian Jackson? That didn't exactly work out all that well. Given that Nike and U of O basically chased him away, I have no ill feelings for the kid for leaving the state. It would have been nice if him and Singler both stayed in state and helped turn an Oregon school into a contender, but I don't blame either one for leaving given their choices and opportunities. Love wants to play for a winner and neither U of O or OSU qualify. Sure he could have stayed and tried to turn around the program at U of O or OSU, but given that he may turn pro after a year or two, I can't blame him for wanting to join a winning team rather than one in shambles with a losing record and near the bottom of the conference.
> 
> BNM


My particular point, which you seemed to have missed by about ten miles, was that in order for our program(s) to be any better, we're going to have to get some breaks from the "home state" kids. Do I blame Love for running away to better waters? No, but don't expect me to root for the kid because he's "local". He left the state and turned his back on the schools here, so why should I root for him to destroy my school when they play? That's just ridiculous. It'd be great if we could all play for UNC or UCLA, but it'd also be great, if not better in my mind, if somebody thought "Hey, you know what, I want to start a winning tradition in my state." I'm sorry if that's a horrible, horrible wish - I feel so evil for wanting it.

And whatever UofO or Nike did to Love should have had zero effect on OSU's attempt to snag him.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

yakbladder said:


> And whatever UofO or Nike did to Love should have had zero effect on OSU's attempt to snag him.


Oh, I get your point quite well and I never said you should cheer for Kevin Love when the Beavers play the Bruins. You just seem real angry at him for choosing to go out of state. You want the in-state kids to stay and turn around the floundering in-state programs. Unfortunately, until those programs show any signs of having their acts together, the best recruits, both in-state and out, will go elsewhere. For OSU and U of O to start heading in the right direction, they need to start at the top by looking to replace Jay John and Ernie Kent. Given the current state of both programs, no kid in his right mind is going to chose U of O or OSU over Duke, UNC, Kansas or UCLA. Don't blame the kids, blame the schools. U of O looked like they were headed in the right direction a few years ago, but seems to have fallen off a cliff. The OSU basketball program hasn't done squat since Gary Payton left. They aren't even on any top recruits short list of schools. Frankly, they're lucky they got the Tarvers to stay in-state, but that isn't nearly enough.

Did OSU even make a serious recruitment pitch for Love? I don't recall hearing anything?

BNM


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I think Love will be a good player at the NBA level. For some reason, he reminds me of Kenny Thomas with a higher BBAll IQ.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

yakbladder said:


> And whatever UofO or Nike did to Love ...


Between Ernie Kent and Nike, they basically chased Kevin Love out of state. Early on there was a REAL strong possibility that Love would follow in his father's footsteps and play for the U of O. He didn't start out looking elsewhere, but after getting dumped by the school's coporate sponsor and Kent's extramarital scandal, things started to look a lot better elsewhere. UCLA should put Ernie Kent on their payroll, he may very well be their best recruiter. He handed Kevin Love to them signed, sealed and delivered.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

P.S. Today's Canzano column deals specifically with Love choosing UCLA over Oregon and basically how he could have been their's for the taking if they hadn't blown it.

BNM


----------



## blzr610 (May 24, 2006)

yakbladder said:


> My particular point, which you seemed to have missed by about ten miles, was that in order for our program(s) to be any better, we're going to have to get some breaks from the "home state" kids. Do I blame Love for running away to better waters? No, but don't expect me to root for the kid because he's "local". He left the state and turned his back on the schools here, so why should I root for him to destroy my school when they play? That's just ridiculous. It'd be great if we could all play for UNC or UCLA, but it'd also be great, if not better in my mind, if somebody thought "Hey, you know what, I want to start a winning tradition in my state." I'm sorry if that's a horrible, horrible wish - I feel so evil for wanting it.
> 
> And whatever UofO or Nike did to Love should have had zero effect on OSU's attempt to snag him.


Everybody is alluding to this, but no one is saying it. A vicious cycle exists where the top recruits don't want to stay in state because the schools here are losing because top recruits don't stay in state. If Love and Singler are such great players, why don't they want to be the center of U of O or OSU's offense, as they undoubtedly would be if they went there? Great coaches are what make great programs, and until either of the schools in Oregon hire or develop the next Ralph Miller type basketball genius, or Lute Olson retires, then the great players who should stay here will leave. Look what happened to Kansas after Roy Williams left as an example of how a program begins a downward spiral.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

I haven't seen much of Love other than highlight clips, but to me he looks like a short Brad Miller. Athleticism isn't the issue, it's how slow and ponderous he appears to be. Yeah, he can bang with the HS'ers, but unless he grows 3", I have a hard time believing he'll live up to his blue chip status in college, let alone the pro's.

And that's coming from a L.O. alum...

Dan


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

love is a little ***** he can go cry to his daddy. this is coming from a HS'er who has heard about his temper tantrums.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> What is it about Kevin Love's game that you think does not transfer well to the NBA?
> 
> He may not be high-flying highlight reel material, but he has a very, very solid all around game. He may not dominate in the NBA, but I think he'll be a very solid starter. The only thing he really lacks is athleticism, but I think he's eventually capable of averaging 15 - 16 pts. and 9 - 10 rebs. Look at it this way, he's already bigger and stronger than Zach Randolph. He's a better shooter and has better range on his shot. He also has exhibited (so far) much better shot selection than Zach. He works hard, plays hard and plays smart. He's a *MUCH* passer than Zach will ever be. So, if Zach Randolph, who isn't exactly athletic by NBA standards, can average 20/10 (or maybe 18/8), why don't you think Kevin Love's game will translate well to the NBA?
> 
> BNM


Before I explain more why I don't think he's game will transfer well in the NBA, I'd like to respond to a couple of your points...

First, Love may be bigger than Zach Randolph, but I'd be shocked if he was stronger. I bet Zach has just as good, if not a better chance of being able to back Love down in the post. 

Second, I don't know why you think he's a better shooter. In the games I watched, Love did very little turn and face type shooting. The only perimeter shooting he would do would be on kickouts or secondary fast breaks where he was mainly wide open. Against average 6'5" Oregon HS posts he probably didn't have to worry about his shot being blocked. Zach's range is probably as far, and I'd be slightly further, especially under NBA circumstances.

I'm not going to debate every detail about Zach (but I'll give you Love is probably a better passer). There are some things I saw when I watched him that I think will cause him trouble in the NBA.

1) He uses his superior strength and size to his advantage against 15-18 year old kids. I'll give him credit for using his body well in terms of rebounding, but a lot of his offensive post moves remind me of Shaq with his banging style. At 6'9 240lbs in the NBA, he won't be pushing people around like Shaq. 

2) His an injury waiting to happen. The guy is IMO slightly over-weight and out of shape considering how much basketball he plays. He appears soft around the edges, but there is no way for me to actually prove this. It seems as if he's already dealt with knee problems, and the added weight and extended year round basketball certainly won't help those joints any. I don't think he'll end up being a three-four year college player (much like Malik), and that's four more years of wear on his body. A major injury wouldn't be a surprise to me, and if it happens he'll become even slower a less athletic than he already is.

3) In the Oregon HS Sate Tournament he didn't appear to handle contact well. He seemed to always be playing to draw a foul, not to score a basket. Clearly the NBA allows a much more physical style of play in the post, and refs will only bail out the greatest big men when they are getting pushed around. Mainly, it just bothered me that he was more worried about the refs than getting back on defense or trying to score on his own.

Again, I could be way off on this guy and after ripping it up at UCLA next year, he could be the rookie of the year the following year, who knows. However, those are some of my reasons for why I'm not drinking the Kevin Love Kool-Aid yet.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> love is a little ***** he can go cry to his daddy. this is coming from a HS'er who has heard about his temper tantrums.


 This somewhat ties into what I saw in the games this past year. Love tends to look at other people, refs, etc when things aren't going right.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Tince said:


> This somewhat ties into what I saw in the games this past year. Love tends to look at other people, refs, etc when things aren't going right.


yah he also lives life this way or so ive heard. I wasnt really talking about just the bball court. I guess you might get a little pissy when youve had eveything your whole life and you cant get what u want or arent getting what you want.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

The shameful way Kevin and his classless father led a revolt against the LO coach in his freshman season is all the evidence you need of his character.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

RipCity9 said:


> The shameful way Kevin and his classless father led a revolt against the LO coach in his freshman season is all the evidence you need of his character.


Actually, from everything I've read, it was all his father's doing. And yes, his father is a HUGE jerk and the kid is also a bit arrogant himself.

Still, he seems to win at every level, no matter who his teammates are. When he played with Singler on the Nike Legends Junior team they won the national AAU championship for their age group. Of course, LO won last years Oregon 4A HS championship. Just yesterday, Love lead his Southern California All Stars team (20 pts, 15 rebs, 3 blks) to victory at the Reebok Big Time AAU tournament in Las Vegas. This is one of the biggest AAU tournaments of the year and all of the top players were there. Why is it Love's teams always seem to win these types of tournaments, but teams' with O.J. Mayo, Bill Walker and other top prospects can't even make the finals? Have the SoCal Allstars lost a single game with Love playing for them? I can't think of one. I know they swept right through pool play and the championship bracket in this one without a loss.

So yeah, his dad is an a--hole and he's a bit of an arrogant punk and not the most athletic player around, but he's still a heck of a basketball player that makes every team he plasy on better.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Tince said:


> Before I explain more why I don't think he's game will transfer well in the NBA, I'd like to respond to a couple of your points...
> 
> First, Love may be bigger than Zach Randolph, but I'd be shocked if he was stronger. I bet Zach has just as good, if not a better chance of being able to back Love down in the post.
> 
> Second, I don't know why you think he's a better shooter. In the games I watched, Love did very little turn and face type shooting. The only perimeter shooting he would do would be on kickouts or secondary fast breaks where he was mainly wide open. Against average 6'5" Oregon HS posts he probably didn't have to worry about his shot being blocked. Zach's range is probably as far, and I'd be slightly further, especially under NBA circumstances.


The fact that the comparison between a 17 year old kid and a 25 year old, who has averaged 20/10, with five years of NBA experience is even considered valid should be enough to tell you Love won't be a bust in the NBA. As I said in a previous post, I don't think he'll be a superstar at the NBA level, but definitely a solid pro.

He will play a position in the NBA where strength and a wide body are just as important as quickness and leaping ability. Lately he's been list as 6'10" 255, not 6'9 240 (those were last year's numbers - remember, he's only 17 and still growing). He also didn't seem to have any problem getting his shot off against Greg Oden at last year's ABCD camp. He uses his strengh, wide body, an array of good post moves and a quick release to make up for his less-than-awe-inspiring athleticism.

I'm just basing my impressions on what I've seen first hand and read (I haven't attended the ABCD camp or any of the big national tournaments), but don't take my word for it, read the reports on any of the online recruiting sites. After his recent performances, many of them now have Love ranked ahead of O.J. Mayo as the top HS player in the country (personally, I find such comparisons useless as they play different positions and totally different styles).

I'm not claiming the kid is a saint or will be an allstar at the NBA level. I do think he'll help lead UCLA back to the final four and potentially a nathional championship. He can score with ease against local HS competition, but at the next level (or the next one after that), he doesn't have to be a big time scorer to help his team win. His rebounding, passing, intensity, feel for the game and basketball IQ are the kind of things that help his teams win consistantly and those are skills that are valued at any level. I'm not an LO fan, or a UCLA fan, just sharing my opinion on Kevin Love's past, present and future on-court performance.

BNM


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Tince said:


> 3) In the Oregon HS Sate Tournament he didn't appear to handle contact well. He seemed to always be playing to draw a foul, not to score a basket. Clearly the NBA allows a much more physical style of play in the post, and refs will only bail out the greatest big men when they are getting pushed around. Mainly, it just bothered me that he was more worried about the refs than getting back on defense or trying to score on his own.


I remember seeing a quote from Love after the tournament about how he had grown used to playing against NCAA, NBA, and top AAU players and that in the HS State tournament he felt he was often fouled too much and was held back by the refs... something like that.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> The fact that the comparison between a 17 year old kid and a 25 year old, who has averaged 20/10, with five years of NBA experience is even considered valid should be enough to tell you Love won't be a bust in the NBA.


I was responding to the comparison of Love and Randolph, and I would never made the comparison on my own. 

I also remember an 18 year old Dajuan Wagner being compared to Allen Iverson, yet that comparison didn't keep him from being a bust in the NBA.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Tince said:


> I was responding to the comparison of Love and Randolph, and I would never made the comparison on my own.
> 
> I also remember an 18 year old Dajuan Wagner being compared to Allen Iverson, yet that comparison didn't keep him from being a bust in the NBA.


I agree with you, Love and Randolph are a horrid comparison.

Love is a much better passer and I believe he's actually quite a bit more athletic, certainly a better 'basketball IQ' guy and a better defender too, considering his age. I think (a slightly less talented) Brad Miller is a better comparison.


----------

